# Blue Marlana Report 6/14-6/15



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Check the link. 

Thanks,

Dave

http://bluewaterfishing.blogspot.com/


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

freaking awesome trip this weekend. Make sure you check the link. I am posting some pics here, sorry if they are big, too tired to down size them. Will add more tomorrow. Had a great time fishing with Dave, Marlana, and Josh. Wade aka Fester cudos to you for the tip off of the rip. Woodley, missed you man. Good night and tight lines!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

damn wes did you stick that mahi right thru the freaking eye? nice shot.



way to pile em' up.



Oh and be careful about random guys at orange beach marina that talk to strangers and hop right into bigass ford trucks....


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats :clap


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Great Job

Blue on 50 or 80 ? Nice Dolphin and Hooter


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE JOB!!! And Damn is Wes ugly.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *curtpcol (6/16/2008)*Great Job
> 
> Blue on 50 or 80 ? Nice Dolphin and Hooter




curt, he was on 50


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats Marlana!


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report. congrats!


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats on a great weekend Dave. We opted to go snapper fishing and brought back 12 nice fish, biggest 23 lbs. Hope to get out next wekend. Hammertime still under repairs. Been chasing an overheat on the starboard for2 weeks. Only thing left is the circ pump which we are doing this week.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats on a good trip. The fishing has been real good lately.


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Pictures, good web site. Congradulations.. Nice Dolphin, ugly eye...


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Good work...congrats on the Blue. Work that magic this weekend and rake in some prizes for Marlana and crew!


----------



## gamccp (Oct 9, 2007)

Another great report Dave....:clap:clap

Best of luck to you guys (and gal) next weekend.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I see ya'll lost the blue on a circle hook.I promise I feel your pain after going 1 for 3 this weekend I'm begining to wonder if this is going to be the norm with these circle hooks .Don't get me wrong I have jumped off or pulled the hooks on plenty billfish with J-hooks.I guess I am wondering if any of ya'll are having a decent hookup to tag ratio using them.It sucks when there is a bunch of money on the line.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats guys, keep it up:bowdown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (6/16/2008)*I see ya'll lost the blue on a circle hook.I promise I feel your pain after going 1 for 3 this weekend I'm begining to wonder if this is going to be the norm with these circle hooks .Don't get me wrong I have jumped off or pulled the hooks on plenty billfish with J-hooks.I guess I am wondering if any of ya'll are having a decent hookup to tag ratio using them.It sucks when there is a bunch of money on the line.




Personally, I'm saying screw the meat baits. In my 40 years, I've probably rigged a million ballyhoo. They always have the lowest hook-up ratio no matter circle or j. I've gotten to the point where I think the reason meat baits get bit is because people drag them. Same thing with Islanders. If you've got 2 behind every boat fishing, you're going to get a lot of bites on them, but the hookup ratio stinks. This weekend, we didn't get a billfish bite, but we went 16 for 18 on dolphin to 30# and caught all but one of the hooters that bit and the one we lost was lost lifting him into the boat.



If you want the same flash you get with meats, try mylar wings on your trolling lures and save the money on ballyhoo. Besides, if you skip the bait box you've got more room for beer and more money for diesel!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll take moldcrafts and ilanders any dayover high dollar fisherman catching lures.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (6/16/2008)*I see ya'll lost the blue on a circle hook.I promise I feel your pain after going 1 for 3 this weekend I'm begining to wonder if this is going to be the norm with these circle hooks .Don't get me wrong I have jumped off or pulled the hooks on plenty billfish with J-hooks.I guess I am wondering if any of ya'll are having a decent hookup to tag ratio using them.It sucks when there is a bunch of money on the line.


we didnt really loose the blue on a cirlce hook, we had a wahoo and dolphin hooked up at the same time and the blue came in crashing the dolphin. He basically hit the dolphinmid body, kinda like a dog and a chew bone, so wouldnt have mattered what type of hook we had. The circle hooks just change the game, that is all. People caught many fish on plasitics way before ballyhoo, but you just have to figure out what works best for your boat. We had a pretty good strike to hookup ratio on the circles this weekend, but your anglers just have to be on point watching the spread and ready to react. I now have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree with not having to pull them.I believe if you pulled all plastics they would still eat I think they eat the ballyhoo and islanders because they are there.Sometimes we wahoo fish with islanders only and don't even use a ballyhoo.Who knows I may keep trying them some to see what happens.Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

We missed a nice blue friday due to circle hook/ angler error. This was our second trip with circles and we're just not used to 'em yet. After that we switched over to plastics and lost only one fish out of 12, turns out the only other fish lost was the only other bill. I agree with the idea of pulling plastics, and think the higher speed gets more strikes at times. We did get 11 yft with circles and live bait though.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with wild *****, I think when the fish are hungry, they are going to eat.......whether it be plastics or naturals. Now I have talked to some old timers that say when they first started pulling the naturals, they just slowed way way down and ran light drags. But again, each boat is different and it just takes the time and the gas:banghead:banghead:banghead to do that. That is the crappy part. If we were in the keys, then it is a lot easier to try different tricks. I will say, I wouldmuch rather be missing blue marlin on circles than working though!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

All in all it was a heck of trip. Wish I could have gotten the bill on that circle but we will get er next time. Im really leaning towards 7 or 8 line spread of plastics and leaving the hoo in the freezer.It wasanother great trip and the Capt and crew did one hell of a job.


----------

